# دائرة صوت من 100 الى 150 واط



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

دائرة صوت من 100 الى 150 واط 
اليكم هذه الدارة البسيطة التى تعطى حوالى 150 واط









تمنى ان اكون قد وفقت


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذه الدارة ..........
ممكن المزيد من الشرح عن فائدتها ومزاياها وطريقة عملها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الله يقويك


----------



## zeid25 (7 مارس 2009)

نعم يمكن لهذه الدارة ان تقدم استطاعة 150 واط . وتتميز هذه الدارة بقلة عدد القطع
وبالتالي بإنخفاض التكلفة ولكن يجب اخذ الإحتياطات عند توصيل قطع هذه الدارة
لأنها تستهلك تيارا كهربائيا كبيرا عند استعمالها بطاقتها الكاملة


----------



## ياسين السعدي (8 مارس 2009)

zeid25 قال:


> نعم يمكن لهذه الدارة ان تقدم استطاعة 150 واط . وتتميز هذه الدارة بقلة عدد القطع
> وبالتالي بإنخفاض التكلفة ولكن يجب اخذ الإحتياطات عند توصيل قطع هذه الدارة
> لأنها تستهلك تيارا كهربائيا كبيرا عند استعمالها بطاقتها الكاملة


شكرا للجميع . افهم من كلامك يمكن استخدامها لتحليل الماء . وما قدر الامبير الذي تستهلكه بطاقتها الكامله .


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

لا أخي الكريم هذه الدارة لتضخيم الصوت وليس لتحليل الماء وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع انا طبقة الدارة وهي شغالة جيدا وهي تحتاج الى محول 30 0 30 فولت


----------

